# 3DS ROM Loader Release



## Rydian (Dec 30, 2011)

Fresh off the presses and spit out of compile.bat comes "3DS ROM Loader", by Rydian.  This actual tool for any DS flash cart that runs on the 3DS is a "3DS ROM Loader" and will "Load"* 3DS ROMs!  Simply place it on your flash cart and run it to watch the magic unfold!  I mean yeah there's a readme, but who bothers with that sort of shit when you've got a 3DS ROM "Loader" ready to run!

*a.k.a. ignore


> Thanks to...
> 
> Myself, for making this, which is obviously tons of work and I deserve all sorts of donations for it.
> My dad for that one time he brought me home a pizza and it was pretty damn good.
> ...






Source



Download


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2011)

Well done Rydian, that is a rather creative approach towards the memory bus issues my loader's having at the moment. I can't believe how simple your solution is, I might implement it in my release, that is, if I ever finish. Good job, really good job!

Definitely worth a Front Page appereance!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 30, 2011)

What does this do exactly?
To my understanding, this should heighten the average grammatical level of the forums.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> What does this do exactly?
> To my understanding, this should heighten the average grammatical level of the forums.



From what I understand (not the whole source is commented) and from personal experience, basically it's a DS-Mode application that overflows the memory, then flushes it, puts the system in a short state of "freeze" in which it has access to 3DS hardware and injects the pre-selected ROM image into RAM for execution, effectively fooling the console into thinking an original cart was inserted. In layman's terms it's fancy-shmancy.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah I had some issues optiplexing the RAM in order to circumvent the WPA2 key held in the ARM7 so I could froogle the ACRONYM, but in the end it worked out fine.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Dec 30, 2011)

Link is not a furry 



Spoiler



bastad


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 30, 2011)

Helpful Corn said:


> Link is not a furry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that's just a cosplay.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 30, 2011)

this is a good way to piss of those lowly life noobs who spam the shit out of everything!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2011)

Why should they be pissed? This is revolutionary. The only limitation I can see so far is that it runs in standard DS resolution sometimes, at least that's the result I got with a few ROM's. They appear to work full screen or DS-Screen at random... It's just the first release though, I'm pretty sure it can be fixed.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Dec 30, 2011)

Link is not a cosplay 



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh yeah I probably messed up the getthefuckingcontrolbits() function here and there, my bad, I probably messed up copy-pasting some of the code from here.

Also I updated the first post with a screenshot.


----------



## gmajna (Dec 30, 2011)

I open this file with winrar and its not open...some error...any other program maybe?!. So just copy this 3ds rom-loader to the flash card. When I put the card on the 3ds just start this program and then?...find maybe the 3dsroms in micro sd and this is it...an then play 3ds rom?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 30, 2011)

gmajna said:


> I open this file with winrar and its not open...some error...any other program maybe?!. So just copy this 3ds rom-loader to the flash card. When I put the card on the 3ds just start this program and then?...find maybe the 3dsroms in micro sd and this is it...an then play 3ds rom?


It's a standard .zip file, it should open properly.  Try re-downloading if it's not, or I can upload it to mediafire or something if needed.

And it doesn't play 3DS ROMs.  It tells you to read the stickies in the 3DS hacking section instead.


----------



## gmajna (Dec 30, 2011)

I see. So its just the begging to the main goal...3ds-rom loading. Hope will get soon .


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 30, 2011)

I found a genius piece of code that will load 3ds roms:

if (3ds=true) {
runSelection=romChoice;
load3dsrom():romChoice;
}

//troll


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 30, 2011)

Pfft, everybody knows that the 3DS is written in Pascal!

```
Program 3DS
Var: 3DS, encrpt, decrpt, rawr: Integer;
Begin
Writeln: (' input encrypt');
Readln: (encrpt);
Writeln: (' input decrpt');
Readln: (decrpt);
3DS:= encrpt div decrpt;
rawr:= encrpt mod decrpt;
if 3DS > rawr
then writeln (3DS is hacked)
else writeln (rawr it not hacked n00b);
end.
```


----------



## raulpica (Dec 30, 2011)

OMH you finally hacked it Rydian! YOU'RE AWESOME!!!

THE BEST HACKER OUT THERE

It works, I can confirm it! I'm playing Mario Kart 7 on my 3DS with my R43DS Quad-Core!


----------



## alidsl (Dec 30, 2011)

Did you reverse the polarity of the battery to create the anomoly needed to thread the motherboard into the game cartridge?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 30, 2011)

Anything's possible when you stick a pepperoni in the SD slot.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 30, 2011)

Mchief298 said:


> Anything's possible when you stick a pepperoni in the SD slot.



...

...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 30, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Did you reverse the polarity of the battery to create the anomoly needed to thread the motherboard into the game cartridge?


Most of the other posts actually have merit, but that one was just stupid.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 30, 2011)

Mchief298 said:


> Anything's possible when you stick a pepperoni in the SD slot.





ProtoKun7 said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > Did you reverse the polarity of the battery to create the anomoly needed to thread the motherboard into the game cartridge?
> ...


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 30, 2011)

hey guys, i need help here, lol. where do i extract the zip to lolll. i'm actually very hax0rz, just dat this is fairly new so no experience lol. help lol


----------



## alidsl (Dec 30, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:


> hey guys, i need help here, lol. where do i extract the zip to lolll. i'm actually very hax0rz, just dat this is fairly new so no experience lol. help lol





Mchief298 said:


> Anything's possible when you stick a pepperoni in the SD slot.





ProtoKun7 said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > Did you reverse the polarity of the battery to create the anomoly needed to thread the motherboard into the game cartridge?
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 30, 2011)

alidsl said:


> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys, i need help here, lol. where do i extract the zip to lolll. i'm actually very hax0rz, just dat this is fairly new so no experience lol. help lol
> ...





ProtoKun7 said:


> Most of the other posts actually have merit, but that one was just stupid.





ProtoKun7 said:


> Most of the other posts actually have merit





ProtoKun7 said:


> Most of the other posts





ProtoKun7 said:


> Most





ProtoKun7 said:


> *Most*





ProtoKun7 said:


> *Most*





ProtoKun7 said:


> *Most*


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 30, 2011)

But is it in 3D?


----------



## alidsl (Dec 30, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the other posts actually have merit, but that one was just stupid.
> ...






CarbonX13 said:


> hey guys, i need help here, lol. where do i extract the zip to lolll. i'm actually very hax0rz, just dat this is fairly new so no experience lol. help lol





Mchief298 said:


> Anything's possible when you stick a pepperoni in the SD slot.





ProtoKun7 said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > Did you reverse the polarity of the battery to create the anomoly needed to thread the motherboard into the game cartridge?
> ...


----------



## Rydian (Dec 30, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:


> hey guys, i need help here, lol. where do i extract the zip to lolll. i'm actually very hax0rz, just dat this is fairly new so no experience lol. help lol


I forgot.



BrightNeko said:


> But is it in 3D?


I overclocked the virtual device driver's last two cores so it's actually in 4D.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 30, 2011)

cmon Proto, I back down from this debate, BUT LEAVE MY WARN LOG ALONE


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 30, 2011)

alidsl said:


> cmon Proto, I back down from this debate, BUT LEAVE MY WARN LOG ALONE


30% for fighting!


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 31, 2011)

Rydian said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > But is it in 3D?
> ...



So boss!


----------



## alidsl (Dec 31, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > cmon Proto, I back down from this debate, BUT LEAVE MY WARN LOG ALONE
> ...


NO WAI, also there is no party in my warn log


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 31, 2011)

thanks it works!!!!!!
i can finally play roms on my 3ds without buying that fake crown 3ds...
all hail mighty rydian!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 31, 2011)

RYDIAN!!!!!!!!!!!
I never knew you really had it in you.
THANKS!!!!!!!
WITH THIS I CAN NOW PLAY ALL THE 3DS GAMES!


----------



## FlameHelix (Dec 31, 2011)

needs more spaghetti


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 31, 2011)

downloading Zelda OoT 3D

EDIT: Can someone help me find the ROM for Zelda? please I want otpl;ay it now but I can't be bothered to find it myself.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 31, 2011)

Dter ic said:


> downloading Zelda OoT 3D
> 
> EDIT: Can someone help me find the ROM for Zelda? please I want otpl;ay it now but I can't be bothered to find it myself.


If you come to my house I can give it to you.
You just gotta help me out by swallowing a few pills but don't worry about that.


----------



## Tsukurimashou (Dec 31, 2011)

Can we play wii games on 3DS with it?


----------



## Wiip™ (Dec 31, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## SifJar (Dec 31, 2011)

Tsukurimashou said:


> Can we play wii games on 3DS with it?


wait for v2, i hear rydian is adding support for games from all current gen consoles, and wiiu games too.


----------



## gmajna (Dec 31, 2011)

Can somebody really play 3ds rom with this loader? Or is it just joke. Rydian say...this loader dont play 3ds rom.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 31, 2011)

gmajna said:


> Can somebody really play 3ds rom with this loader? Or is it just joke. Rydian say...this loader dont play 3ds rom.


It's a joke, the program tells people to read the stickies.


----------



## DeadLocked (Dec 31, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Most of the other posts actually have merit





ProtoKun7 said:


> Most of the other posts





ProtoKun7 said:


> Most





ProtoKun7 said:


> *Most*





ProtoKun7 said:


> *Moist*


But not this one​GBAtemp you make everything so difficult by upgrading to funky blog style posting​


----------



## Rydian (Dec 31, 2011)

FlameHelix said:


> needs more spaghetti


I'm too lazy to make ASCII spaghetti myself.


----------



## frogboy (Dec 31, 2011)

Tsukurimashou said:


> Can we play wii games on 3DS with it?


No, but compatibility for PS6 games is being added sometime yesterday.


----------



## celcodioc (Dec 31, 2011)

Does it play games from the future?
I really want to try that original 3DS Zelda that's supposed to be released sometime in 2012...


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 31, 2011)

You need to make a 360 iso loader for the ds next.


----------



## iSubaru (Dec 31, 2011)

> Link is not a cosplay


If I will dress as Tails will it count? XD

Heh For a sec I tought it was real, great job, You got me there  Thank gods I have read whole topic before doing "yahoo" stuff


----------



## Rydian (Dec 31, 2011)

pyromaniac123 said:


> You need to make a 360 iso loader for the ds next.


Already did.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4JwVqDaSQo[/youtube]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 31, 2011)

celcodioc said:


> Does it play games from the future?
> I really want to try that original 3DS Zelda that's supposed to be released sometime in 2012...


Actually, only mine can do that.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 31, 2011)

Will this make original GBA carts compatible with the 3DS?

Oh, and, will there be a homebrew that emulates the SCDS2, too? I need to use an SCDS2 plugin and all I've got is an R4.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 31, 2011)

btw i discovered a way to use the r4 as a time machine, you just need to run a single homebrew, also now i can use it to become invisible, teleport and have super powers, and i can play sega dreamcast 2 on it


----------



## Tac 21 (Jan 1, 2012)

is this whole topic like... trolling trolls or something?

hey if someone actuallys makes a loader from a DS flash cart... it would be like... slot 2 emulation all over again....


we should call it slotpass! what an awesome name! (could i get credit for that if its used?)


----------



## Rydian (Jan 1, 2012)

SlitPress, 3 D***s


----------



## Paarish (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for this Rydian
You're the best


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 1, 2012)

This is great, needs PS4 emulation though...


----------



## TankedThomas (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Rydian. I've been playing Kid Icarus Uprising on my 3DS at 100 FPS in 1080p and it's great. I had no idea that the 3DS could manage 4D and could also make me dinner.






Tac 21 said:


> is this whole topic like... trolling trolls or something?
> 
> hey if someone actuallys makes a loader from a DS flash cart... it would be like... slot 2 emulation all over again....
> 
> ...



FYI, it's trolls trolling trolls. Geez.


----------



## coolness (Jan 2, 2012)

ahw crap too bad i dont have a 3DS


----------



## The Milkman (Jan 2, 2012)

Will this work on my PSP? Or do i have to install Windows 98?


----------



## frogboy (Jan 2, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Will this work on my PSP? Or do i have to install Windows 98?


For optimal performance, I'd stick with '95.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 2, 2012)

frogboy said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Will this work on my PSP? Or do i have to install Windows 98?
> ...



I only have a Windows ME. Will that work as well? What if I take out my Game and Watch does that work?


----------



## frogboy (Jan 2, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> frogboy said:
> 
> 
> > Zantigo said:
> ...


Make sure your Firewire port is open... but even then, emulation will only be at 0.00003%.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 2, 2012)

frogboy said:


> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> > frogboy said:
> ...



Can I use two FireWire Ports to boost it to 0.00006% ?


----------



## frogboy (Jan 2, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> Can I use two FireWire Ports to boost it to 0.00006% ?


If you use over nine-thousand ports, you might be able to get it to run a DOS game.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 2, 2012)

wow i just hacked rydian's pc and i got the v2
it even has a blond 3d girlfriend feature 
and like it was said before it features wiiu games too
this thing is genuis!
rydian should be named best dev of 2012


----------



## Rydian (Jan 2, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> wow i just hacked rydian's pc and i got the v2
> it even has a blond 3d girlfriend feature
> and like it was said before it features wiiu games too
> this thing is genuis!
> rydian should be named best dev of 2012


Hey man that's pics of my nonexistant girlfriend.  Not cool man.  I am now officially leaving the scene because of that.  My Vita hack will be unreleased.


----------



## gtuansdiammx (Jan 2, 2012)

i was tricked real bad


----------



## FIX94 (Jan 2, 2012)

HOLY SHIT this software really works, I was able to boot Mario Kart 7 directly on my old DS phat in 3D!!!! The solution is sooo easy, why are other hackers not able to write such a software?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 2, 2012)

What is this? ಠ_ಠ


----------



## raulpica (Jan 2, 2012)

Rydian said:


> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> > wow i just hacked rydian's pc and i got the v2
> ...


NOOOO PLEASE COME BACK RYDIAN, WE NEED AN UPDATE OF YOUR 3DS LOADER

COOKING MAMA 4 DOESN'T WORK!


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2012)

It's gonna' take a LOT of boobs to get me back.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2012)

Rydian said:


> It's gonna' take a LOT of boobs to get me back.


Will my boobs do?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > It's gonna' take a LOT of boobs to get me back.
> ...


2 str8 4 u


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2012)

Rydian said:


> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Rydian said:
> ...


 but they are so cute~~~


----------



## frogboy (Jan 3, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> What is this? ಠ_ಠ


This is blasphemy. One might even say it's madness...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2012)

frogboy said:


> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > What is this? ಠ_ಠ
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 3, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> frogboy said:
> 
> 
> > A Gay Little Catboy said:
> ...


No, this is patrick.


----------



## Etheboss (Jan 3, 2012)

Hehe, don't need it anymore, i got my crown3ds already...


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jan 4, 2012)

This made giggle like a little school girl when I started seeing that people were believing it works, but only for the first page......


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 5, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > frogboy said:
> ...


LoL -_- Spongebob. Rydian why is your name george? Also I love the 360 emulator, the fact that you encrypted the full thing and pretended it didn't work! Although I worked it out with the help of
Robert Langdon





Leo Dicaprio (anyone seen his strut?) Should've played him  His walk is just to... empowering.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 5, 2012)

What is this?
Are you trolling?
>_>


----------



## Rydian (Jan 5, 2012)

'Cause I was named that when I was born?

And it IS an actual program you can run on the DS...


----------



## Janthran (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh. Errm. Never mind.
I thought it would be like
Boot homebrew
PLEASE INSERT 3DS GAME CARD
Insert gamecard
Press A
Don't have to go to the home menu
Completely useless


----------



## Rydian (Jan 5, 2012)

It's a joke thing, Idunno' if it'd be taken well if you linked it there.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 5, 2012)

Etheboss said:


> Hehe, don't need it anymore, i got my crown3ds already...


Do tell.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 5, 2012)

Rydian said:


> It's a joke thing, Idunno' if it'd be taken well if you linked it there.


He didn't know, you should have told him to


----------



## Chadius (Jan 5, 2012)

This is as gay as 3dscrown.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2012)

@Butthurt If you don't know how to use the tool then you're the one responsible for your failures. The App does what it was supposed to, it just requires a certain degree of wit.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> @Butthurt If you don't know how to use the tool then you're the one responsible for your failures. The App does what it was supposed to, it just requires a certain degree of wit.


And a human mind to comprehend the amount of wit used to put this app together.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> frogboy said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


Humans look Time Lord, y'know. We just don't have a binary vascular system... and we're not filled with golden dust, a fan and pretty lights.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 5, 2012)

frogboy said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > @Butthurt If you don't know how to use the tool then you're the one responsible for your failures. The App does what it was supposed to, it just requires a certain degree of wit.
> ...


Not solely human; my mind understands it too.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2012)

Because it's *Cutting-Edge Technology*.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 5, 2012)

philip11 said:


> I wonder why this is in the EOF...


I do too.

QUICK, LET'S MAKE THIS A STICKY IN THE 3DS HACKING/HOMEBREW SECTION!!1!


----------



## philip11 (Jan 5, 2012)

I wonder why this is in the EOF...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 5, 2012)

philip11 said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > philip11 said:
> ...


I wasn't being serious. 

Then again, when am I ever serious? (in the EoF, at least..)


----------



## philip11 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> philip11 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why this is in the EOF...
> ...


How so?


----------



## philip11 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> philip11 said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


oh LOL on a light note: MAKER OF THIS THREAD YOU ARE STUPID
no offense.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 5, 2012)

philip11 said:


> oh LOL on a light note: MAKER OF THIS THREAD YOU ARE STUPID
> no offense.





philip11 said:


> MAKER OF THIS THREAD YOU ARE STUPID
> no offense.





philip11 said:


> *STUPID*
> *no offense.*


How is stupid not offending?


----------



## philip11 (Jan 5, 2012)

frogboy said:


> philip11 said:
> 
> 
> > oh LOL on a light note: MAKER OF THIS THREAD YOU ARE STUPID
> ...


That just it it IS.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 5, 2012)

philip11 said:


> That just it it IS.


You apparently don't understand the point of this thread... smh.


----------



## philip11 (Jan 5, 2012)

frogboy said:


> philip11 said:
> 
> 
> > That just it it IS.
> ...


The point of this thread is a joke (not neccasarily funny) but a joke


----------



## frogboy (Jan 5, 2012)

philip11 said:


> The point of this thread is a joke (not neccasarily funny) but a joke


So you're insulting someone for making a joke?

I personally think this app was a brilliant idea.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2012)

What are you talking about? The Loader is perfect and does what it was programmed to do, it's just in Edge of Forum because...



Foxi4 said:


> Because it's *Cutting-Edge Technology*.


----------



## TeddyPain (Jan 6, 2012)

All of your jokes are fucking terrible and I didn't laugh at a single one. Thanks for the app, Proto.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

TeddyPain said:


> All of your jokes are fucking terrible and I didn't laugh at a single one. Thanks for the app, Proto.


Rydian made it.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 6, 2012)

TeddyPain said:


> All of your jokes are fucking terrible and I didn't laugh at a single one. Thanks for the app, Proto.


"All of your jokes"? You've only been around for 10 posts... I don't even consider this a joke, it does exactly what he said it does...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 6, 2012)

YAYAYAYAYAY!!


----------



## Rydian (Jan 6, 2012)

Boy talk about a mashup of people in various places on the "ability to get a jok-o-meter".
Patent pending... just gotta' think of a better name for that thing first.


----------



## ZeroLimits (Jan 6, 2012)

Y U NO EXTRACT


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

It's behind a *Paralax Barrier!*

Quick, use your *Tricorder!*


----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn1pf0Xi3nU


----------



## Rydian (Jan 6, 2012)

ZeroLimits said:


> Y U NO EXTRACT


Get compression software that supports more formats?

But I did just realize that I compressed it in a non-standard way... so I'll upload a fixed copy so people with [strike]shitty[/strike] default-OS compression software can use it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 6, 2012)

philip11 said:


> oh LOL on a light note: MAKER OF THIS THREAD YOU ARE STUPID
> no offense.


No he isn't.





TeddyPain said:


> Thanks for the app, Proto.


wait what


----------



## AhmadMohammed (Jan 7, 2012)

So Can i play downloaded roms with this 3DS ROM Loader ??


----------



## overlord00 (Jan 7, 2012)

I _LOVE_ this thread


----------



## Rydian (Jan 7, 2012)

AhmadMohammed said:


> So Can i play downloaded roms with this 3DS ROM Loader ??


No.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> AhmadMohammed said:
> 
> 
> > So Can i play downloaded roms with this 3DS ROM Loader ??
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> AhmadMohammed said:
> 
> 
> > So Can i play downloaded roms with this 3DS ROM Loader ??
> ...


Cheeseballs


----------



## hundshamer (Jan 7, 2012)

This thread is just... MEAN!

Mean, but funny.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 7, 2012)

ZeroLimits said:


> Y U NO EXTRACT


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zip_bomb


----------



## ZeroLimits (Jan 7, 2012)

SifJar said:


> ZeroLimits said:
> 
> 
> > Y U NO EXTRACT
> ...


Pssh, I was just trolling. :S


----------



## Rydian (Jan 7, 2012)

Nah, the fake PSP CFW was the compression fun.

This is an actual NDS homebrew.


----------



## AhmadMohammed (Jan 7, 2012)

whats the point...


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 7, 2012)

AhmadMohammed said:


> whats the point...


To teach people about the existence of stickies?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 7, 2012)

This is the joke/unserious section of the forum.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jan 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> It's behind a *Paralax Barrier!*
> 
> Quick, use your *Tricorder!*



Wonder Twin powers activate!

Zan: Form of.....a Tricorder!!!

Jayna: Shape of......a zip-bomb!!!


----------



## Rydian (Jan 8, 2012)

Rydian: Arousal at... EVERYTHING


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Except role-playing horse intercourse. *hides from the cylon army or whatever other menace while still holding the cupcake cannon*


----------



## Rydian (Jan 8, 2012)

... that is correct.


----------



## GRmask (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you so much, It WORKS!!
now my 3ds can play any console games, do my homework, make me a sandwich, and

PLAY
PORN
MOVIES!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

GRmask said:


> Thank you so much, It WORKS!!
> now my 3ds can play any console games, do my homework, make me a sandwich, and
> 
> PLAY
> ...


There's already a converter to convert your porn videos into 3D videos that can be read by the 3ds.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm gonna have my midget ninja's put Rydian in a crate and bring him to my house for pizza and tacos!

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and I found out the magic number for the D60 emu. 

I've been watching porn on my DS lite for ages now nothing new, boring but nothing new.


----------



## GRmask (Jan 8, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> GRmask said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much, It WORKS!!
> ...



i forgot to mention that those movies are in 8D realistic!


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Jan 8, 2012)

8D!!!!!!!!!!! No way I was only able to pull off 4D like everyone else what the fudge?


----------



## zachtheninja (Jan 8, 2012)

...


----------



## Maav (Jan 10, 2012)

My 3DS can now print money. Actually, I ran this homebrew on my DSPhat and it magically became a 3DS!


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 10, 2012)

rydian actually hacked the vita and the WiiU before it gets released wow
source:


Spoiler



http://www.change.org/petitions/sega-of-america-localize-phantasy-star-portable-2-infinity


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 10, 2012)

OMG Thankyou ridiAan now i can play nes games on my ds.


----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Jan 11, 2012)

Does it emulate windows 98? Well, at least it can play sega games with the intro at 1000% volume.
So it goes like SEEEEEEEEEEEGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!111!1!1!!!!!1!one!!!!❶⑴⒈Ⅰ①11111111

How the heck are you guys making the font bigger?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 11, 2012)

Using the tools above the area you type text into.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Jan 11, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Using the tools above the area you type text into.



Smartest furry alive!


----------



## frogboy (Jan 11, 2012)

EMP Knightmare said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > Using the tools above the area you type text into.
> ...


Who ever said anything about "alive"?


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Jan 12, 2012)

frogboy said:


> EMP Knightmare said:
> 
> 
> > Rydian said:
> ...


----------



## ficarra1002 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you for making yet even more illiterate noobies think there is a way to load 3DS roms.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 12, 2012)

ficarra1002 said:


> Thank you for making yet even more illiterate noobies think there is a way to load 3DS roms.


The people who would try this out without reading the stickies are the same people who would likely fall for the referral/ad scams on youtube.

The difference is that with this, they're informed of the stickies and proper info.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

So I found something weird.  Off of my DSTWO, when I launch this, it flashes two white screens then shows the 3DS "Software Closed" screen, the one that says "In sleep mode..."

It doesn't load 3DS roms!

(actually, I do know what it is supposed to do, but I downloaded it for the lulz.  But I am curious as to why it's triggering a power button press.)


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 13, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> So I found something weird.  Off of my DSTWO, when I launch this, it flashes two white screens then shows the 3DS "Software Closed" screen, the one that says "In sleep mode..."
> 
> It doesn't load 3DS roms!


you need to downloads anti piracys patchs from the eshop


----------



## frogboy (Jan 13, 2012)

1234turtles said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > So I found something weird.  Off of my DSTWO, when I launch this, it flashes two white screens then shows the 3DS "Software Closed" screen, the one that says "In sleep mode..."
> ...


And then contact Nintendo to have them send the official Mudkips music video to your 3DS.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 13, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> So I found something weird.  Off of my DSTWO, when I launch this, it flashes two white screens then shows the 3DS &quot;Software Closed&quot; screen, the one that says &quot;In sleep mode...&quot;
> 
> It doesn't load 3DS roms!
> 
> (actually, I do know what it is supposed to do, but I downloaded it for the lulz.  But I am curious as to why it's triggering a power button press.)


Works on my DSTwo, I'll try to see what's up later tonight.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 13, 2012)

I got curious and checked it on my AK2i on Homebrew Menu - similar effect, the DS just turns off. Bizzare.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I got curious and checked it on my AK2i on Homebrew Menu - similar effect, the DS just turns off. Bizzare.


So does that make this app a *turn-off* to all the noobs that think you can play 3DS roms?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 13, 2012)

frogboy said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > I got curious and checked it on my AK2i on Homebrew Menu - similar effect, the DS just turns off. Bizzare.
> ...


I guess it's just because I didn't update my AK2i's firmware just yet - I like the blue icon too much.  (No, not really, it's just turning off, has nothing to do with firmware lol)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 14, 2012)

yeah, i run it on my ak2i 2 seconds later when it says loading it turns off...


----------



## Rydian (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah, my bad, 1.1 fixed.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 17, 2012)

For those still experiencing issues.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 17, 2012)

the 1.1 version includes a transformation mode, it transforms your 3ds into any other electronic device invented.
dude you must have an IQ of 500.


----------



## Banzboy (May 24, 2012)

Wow great work! I just got a question, when I play start up mercenaries it's looking for the save but then it just pops away. When I save and quit and play it again the save is gone. Is there a way to fix this? 

btw is there an update coming for Kappa: the game?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (May 24, 2012)

will there be an update for kingdom hearts 3d?


----------



## Rydian (May 24, 2012)

I discovered the wonders of internet porn, so no.


----------



## SuperMarioHacker (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello, is this real, Can this play 3d games, Is it region free?? Brick its your r4 and 3ds system?? Where can i download 3d games?? This are my (many) questions Please post a answere!
Thanks


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 17, 2012)

SuperMarioHacker said:


> Hello, is this real, Can this play 3d games, Is it region free?? Brick its your r4 and 3ds system?? Where can i download 3d games?? This are my (many) questions Please post a answere!
> Thanks


All of the software you need can be found here -> Holycraprms.com


----------



## raulpica (Dec 18, 2012)

SuperMarioHacker said:


> Hello, is this real, Can this play 3d games, Is it region free?? Brick its your r4 and 3ds system?? Where can i download 3d games?? This are my (many) questions Please post a answere!
> Thanks


Yes, it is real. You can play 3DS games, but not in 3D, because it runs on DS. If you want, you need to take the 3DS LCDs from your 3DS and insert them in your DS (you need to cut a bit of plastic to make them fit) and then you can also play them in 3D.

It is region free, but somehow it displays all the games in Puerto Rican (someone say that Valwin, one of the developers, did that on purpose to homage his native country).

No, it won't brick anything, it's 100% safe 

YOU DON'T ASK FOR ROMS ON GBATEMP!!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 18, 2012)

Rydian is awesome in fooling noobs


----------



## Damian666 (Dec 18, 2012)

lol, dumbass xd


----------



## Sop (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm trying to overload the mainframe with SATA romhacks, but the OSX is using an antifreeze program, so I can't fly into it.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 18, 2012)

SuperMarioHacker said:


> Hello, is this real, Can this play 3d games, Is it region free?? Brick its your r4 and 3ds system?? Where can i download 3d games?? This are my (many) questions Please post a answere!
> Thanks


Yes it's real! Yes, I course it can play 3DS games.

To answer the rest of your questions, though please message the user 'Valwin'. He has all the details you'll need to set up this hack...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 18, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU said:


> Yes it's real! Yes, I course it can play 3DS games.
> 
> To answer the rest of your questions, though please message the user 'Valwin'. He has all the details you'll need to set up this hack...


 
And and, p1ngpong!


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 19, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> And and, p1ngpong!


Yes, but the difference is that Valwin would probably fall for it...


----------



## Rydian (Dec 19, 2012)

Haaaah haha.



SuperMarioHacker said:


> Hello, is this real, Can this play 3d games, Is it region free?? Brick its your r4 and 3ds system?? Where can i download 3d games?? This are my (many) questions Please post a answere!
> Thanks


No, this is fake.  There is no way to play 3DS ROMs.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 19, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU said:


> Yes, but the difference is that Valwin would probably fall for it...


 
You didn't get what I meant did you?


----------



## EarlAB (Mar 7, 2013)

Tac 21 said:


> is this whole topic like... trolling trolls or something?
> 
> hey if someone actuallys makes a loader from a DS flash cart... it would be like... slot 2 emulation all over again....
> 
> ...


 
Sounded like "slutpass" when I read it aloud.


----------



## emigre (Mar 7, 2013)

EarlAB said:


> Sounded like "slutpass" when I read it aloud.


 
I swear there's an online pron streaming site called slutpass.


----------



## filfat (Oct 15, 2013)

This rom loader is great, I can even play 3ds roms on my android using a ds emu, Thanks 


lol


----------



## Detonator (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow!!!! fantastic, that preview mode is simply amazing! I can now already play the games that are not released yet!

I have a small enhancement request though, in the system menu, there's an option to increase battery lifetime, now the max value is 200%, could you add an extra option for 400% so I can play a little bit longer on the same battery?

Thanks!


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Oct 15, 2013)

Detonator said:


> Wow!!!! fantastic, that preview mode is simply amazing! I can now already play the games that are not released yet!
> 
> I have a small enhancement request though, in the system menu, there's an option to increase battery lifetime, now the max value is 200%, could you add an extra option for 400% so I can play a little bit longer on the same battery?
> 
> Thanks!


 






My n****.


----------

